# Disney World Tickets



## caterina25 (Mar 21, 2012)

Has anyone purchased tickets for disney world at this site www.orlandofuntickets.com
It seems their prices are much better than the other sites.Thank you


----------



## brigechols (Mar 21, 2012)

No, I have not purchased tix from that company. I generally purchase from undercover tourist dot com.


----------



## DanO (Mar 22, 2012)

You can get the tickets cheaper on Undercovertourist.com - subscribe to the free mousesavers newsletter @ mousesavers.com and in it there is a link to undercovertourist for discounted tickets. Tickets on this site are the cheapest I've come across, all tax is included in the price and they offer free shipping.


----------



## Dsauer1 (Mar 22, 2012)

*Orlando Fun Tickets*

We have purchased many tickets there. We go to their office down Palm Parkway behind Olive Garden. We haven't done mail tickets because we usually have questions. 
Suggestion: once you get your passes, photocopy them front and back and file this in your travel docs. While Disney often states tickets cannot be replaced, they will do so if you can provide ticket info. They just cancel the old ticket and give you a new one with your remaining days on them. 
Depending on the season, we have purchased half price LaNouba tickets at their office.


----------



## dundey (Mar 26, 2012)

Have not tried undercover tourist, but working advantage is about $40 less that the OP site for a 4 day hopper plus, no expiration.
And $12 less for 5-Day Disney's Magic Your Way Ticket with Park Hopper® and Water Park Fun & More Options.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Mar 26, 2012)

Great info, I will be going soon too!!!.. Waiting to hear if anyone has purchased from Orlando Fun Tickets because they have tickets for the Blue Man Group.

Will try Undercover too!!


----------



## natasha5687 (Mar 26, 2012)

If you are planning on going in mid June through August and are taking a child who is at least 5 you may want to look into the Disney YES program (individual enrollment).  By the time we found out about it all of the classes during our trip were already booked.  If your child participates the 4 day park hopper is like $165 or so.  They do have several other options.  I would google "Disney YES program individual enrollment" and enter the page that way as the individual enrollment link is not too easy to find.


----------

